# CANCELLED: Late Late delayed Christmas Night Ride to Bognor 29/01/10



## mistral (11 Nov 2009)

There is talk at another place of an illicit night time dash to the coast, Whitstable & Bognor are mentioned as possible, 18th Dec is favoured. Some folk from this parish have expressed an interest too.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Nov 2009)

Oh yes, most definitely not a FNRttC, as it's not CTC. So don't go expecting all the splendid service that's usually available.

However, seeing as a) there will be a big gap until the official series re-starts next year, and  generally around Christmas it's very mild, so following a suggestion from TimO about looking at doing a night ride some time, I've been floating the idea of doing a ride on 18th December for an elite group. I was initially thinking of getting a late train out from London and riding back to London, simply to be different, but no-one seems interested in that!

As there won't be a weather cat keeping an eye out on the skies, it could all be cancelled anyway, but my initial though was a trip out across to Bognor (seeing as we don't go out that way very often).

Anyone else?


----------



## mistral (11 Nov 2009)

I'm going to try to make the time, Xmas preparations and all that nonsense permitting


----------



## MacB (11 Nov 2009)

definitely interested, all the usual provisos apply


----------



## mike e (11 Nov 2009)

A ride from London to Hull is surprisingly do-able, and whilst Hull is not strictly speaking on the coast, it is near some water... I will even meet up with you all for the last few miles...


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Nov 2009)

Mmm - 190 miles on unknown roads........ I'm tempted. Might take me a bit longer than usual. I'm not so sure there will be many other takers though.


----------



## mike e (11 Nov 2009)

1) Fit compass to bike
2) Follow to the north
3) Stop when you hear people saying "eee by gum"



Alternatively some sort of southern based ride might work better...


----------



## BigSteev (12 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> 1) Fit compass to bike
> 2) Follow to the north
> 3) Stop when you hear people saying "eee by gum"



Seems similar to my usual directions for heading that way except I normally replace 3) with once the weather turns nasty.


----------



## Andrij (12 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> 1) Fit compass to bike
> 2) Follow to the north
> 3) Stop when you hear people saying "*eee by gum*"


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Nov 2009)

As Tim hasn't objected, I've decided we'll be going south by south-west to Bognor, rather than north - sorry Mike.

The route is here. 73.5 miles with about 2,800 feet of climbing (and descending). However the steepest bit is on the Portnalls Road, Chipstead after 15 miles. Anyone who's done the Brighton FNRttC route will know this well!

We'll take in some nice views of the other end of Gatwick Airport so you'll have to remember to duck if there's an easterly wind and they're using the 08 runway for landings, and the half way stop will be at Pease Pottage services, with breakfast at the Lobster Pot Cafe on the sea front at Felpham, unless we get there really early, in which case the Station Cafe opens just after 7.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Nov 2009)

Sadly no. Also, Gatwick isn't as picturesque as this place.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Nov 2009)

Roll call:-

Me 
TimO
Adrian
User10571
Pippa
Mistral
MacB
thorny
Andrij
hillclimber
Clivedb
LouiseL


----------



## mistral (18 Nov 2009)

Following the genteel ride to Brighton a few of us ended up here for lunch - http://www.noahsarkinn.co.uk/ in Lurgashall - only 20 odd miles from Bognor. It may be an option for a mid morning coffee for those willing to attempt the ride back?

And Haslemere is only a short hop here for trains to the smoke.


----------



## Tynan (20 Nov 2009)

how many are going and what will the pace be like compared to a regular fnrttc?


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Nov 2009)

So far, it's the hardy crew shown above!

This ride will only be going ahead if there's no ice or heavy rain, but realistically I'm not expecting many more. Pace-wise it will therefore be very slightly faster than the normal FNRttC on the road which generally have a moving average of around 13 mph, so I'm expecting this to average 14-15 mph max. That's simply on the basis a smaller group will be rolling better and not getting stretched out, and slowing down to allow for lights and catching-up.

However normal service standards apply ie no-one left behind and there'll be regular stops as required.

Christmas outfits are optional but will add to the enjoyment.


----------



## hillclimber (21 Nov 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Oh yes, most definitely not a FNRttC, as it's not CTC. So don't go expecting all the splendid service that's usually available.
> 
> Anyone else?


Yes please, Its far too long to wait for next years fnrttc's. I'm looking forward to 18 dec weather permitting. The route looks good too!


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Nov 2009)

hillclimber said:


> Yes please, Its far too long to wait for next years fnrttc's. I'm looking forward to 18 dec weather permitting. The route looks good too!



You're on the list. According to family I've got out in Wyoming, recently they had 18 degrees - Fahrenheit that is. It's warmed up a bit since so it's around freezing point there now.

Hopefully for this ride, the traditional warm spell we get around Christmas will have arrived.


----------



## clivedb (21 Nov 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> So far, it's the 9 10 shown above!
> 
> 
> However normal service standards apply ie no-one left behind and there'll be regular stops as required.



That's enough reassurance for me to go onto the list for this, please Adam.

Less bugger Bognor and more bugger Xmas shopping...


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Nov 2009)

clivedb said:


> That's enough reassurance for me to go onto the list for this, please Adam.
> 
> Less bugger Bognor and more bugger Xmas shopping...



Excellent!

Of course there's an M&S Food at the Pease Pottage services, so you can combine cycling and shopping, you know.


----------



## LouiseL (27 Nov 2009)

Hello, this sounds good. Can I join you please. I'm unfortunately having to miss the last FNRttC so this would help make up for that.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Nov 2009)

Having seen how much rain there was last night, not being on the ride to Brighton looks like sensible timing!

I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Dec 2009)

A little advance notice. If you have a Railcard and buy your ticket online on the Southern website, singles from Bognor to Victoria can be had for between £3 & £4.50 depending upon the timing of train on a Saturday. 

This compares with a minimum of £10.40 from Bognor to East Croydon. Which is 2 stops before Victoria.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2009)

A bargain Adam! I bought a ticket although I don't even know if I can ride yet...

50 riding you reckon? 60 maybe?

Pease Pottage hot, pease Pottage cold,
Pease Pottage in the pot, nine days old;
Some like it hot, some like it cold,
Some like it in the pot, nine days old.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 50 riding you reckon? 60 maybe?




Ha ha - another joke! 

It will be a small, select group, perhaps 15 or so. And if it's raining, none!

Something regarding the trains. The only disadvantage is that you're tied to a specific train. However, I have bought Advance tickets from other train companies before which didn't state a train time, so I don't know if the Southern ones do. Also, for those advance tickets, they state you can't break the journey, so if anyone wanted to get off before Victoria, the trick would be to also buy an advance single *from* Victoria. For example, Victoria to East Croydon is £1.70.


----------



## mistral (7 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> A bargain Adam! I bought a ticket ....





What, not planning to ride back with me & MacB?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2009)

10:30 me.
Probably busy on the day Mick, but who knows? (I'm the last person to know what I'm doing!)
Besides, I broke my rear 14 cog this morning...haven't changed gear since Whitstable  - suppose I was asking for it really.
Now pedalling on a 39x15 - until that breaks!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Dec 2009)

Mmmmmmm, very tentative "yes please, am interested in this one"!

Mistral, you going to cycle back then?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Mmmmmmm, very tentative "yes please, am interested in this one"!
> 
> *Mistral, you going to cycle back then?*



Should think so - he'll go like the wind.
You'll pass him easily though Davy...if past performance is anything to go by...


----------



## TimO (7 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> The route is here. 73.5 miles with about 2,800 feet of climbing (and descending) ...



Eek! I'm back on the Singlespeed, since the Kaffenback is a bit poorly, and Sid is a better choice in this weather anyway, less to go wrong.

Ah well, I've certainly done the Brighton FNRttC route on Sid several times, and the only place that caused me any problems was Ditchling. I've got 44x18 on him, so that 65" isn't too bad compared to what the fixie crowd tend to use.


----------



## MacB (7 Dec 2009)

weather and legs permitting I'll pootle my way back, certainly as far as Haslemere for the train from there.

Tis my birthday on the 17th so I'm allowed a pass as a treat


----------



## mistral (7 Dec 2009)

Sounds like a plan - Haslemere is only 25 miles or so, I'm sure we'll be up for that at least.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2009)

mistral said:


> Sounds like a plan - Haslemere is only 25 miles or so, I'm sure we'll be up for that at least, seeing as Al is buying the beer.



Hmmm maybe...
Is it the same café at Bognor as per the FNRttC? They were serving grog by 9am!


----------



## MacB (7 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Hmmm maybe...
> Is it the same café at Bognor as per the FNRttC? They were serving grog by 9am!



Dangerous ground, I feel my willpower ebbing already


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Should think so - he'll go like the wind.
> You'll pass him easily though Davy...if past performance is anything to go by...



Cheeky! We all know I dont go cycling now with two loafs of fruit bread now...


----------



## MacB (7 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheeky! We all know I dont go cycling now with two loafs of fruit bread now...




that wasn't the problem, it was continuing to eat the remaining 1.5 loaves after the issues were evident


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Dec 2009)

mistral said:


> Sounds like a plan - Haslemere is only 25 miles or so, I'm sure we'll be up for that at least.



Ill be fine to be left there, seems a pretty straight route to Guildford from where I know where to go... may still get a 200miler in yet!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> that wasn't the problem, it was continuing to eat the remaining 1.5 loaves after the issues were evident



Hahaha! Ill have you know, since its been a long time since weve both been on the same cycle, I am really rather good these days..


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2009)

Davy - the man who put the poo in pootle.


----------



## MacB (7 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Hahaha! Ill have you know, since its been a long time since weve both been on the same cycle, I am really rather good these days..



we were on Whitstable together and, very briefly, the Windsor one


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> we were on Whitstable together and, very briefly, the Windsor one



those were the days when it was still sunny at half 4 in the afternoons.. Since then, youve got new handle bars.. and more new handbars that are funny shaped!


----------



## topcat1 (11 Dec 2009)

Put me down for this ride.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Put me down for this ride.



Not too busy at the Post Office at this time of year Dave..?


----------



## Bollo (11 Dec 2009)

After a cheeky invite from MacB, could I come out and play too?


----------



## topcat1 (11 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Not too busy at the Post Office at this time of year Dave..?



I'm on nights (untill xmas) and had to blackmail collegues to get friday night off.

Are we meeting at HPC?


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2009)

topcat1 said:


> I'm on nights (untill xmas) and had to blackmail collegues to get friday night off.
> 
> Are we meeting at HPC?



Nah. This one'll probably kick off from Mount Pleasant, or perhaps Trafalgar Square being as it's all Christmassy like...

(It's all lies Dave - I don't know )


----------



## TimO (11 Dec 2009)

I was assuming an HPC start, since we're otherwise broadly sticking to a tried and tested formula.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Dec 2009)

Yup, HPC at midnight. Christmas outfits are optional, although I'm trying to go for a red theme this year, but I've got a feeling my new red jacket won't have arrived by next weekend.

Revised rollcall.

Me 
TimO
Adrian
User10571
Pippa
Mistral
MacB
thorny
Andrij
hillclimber
Clivedb
LouiseL 
TopCat1
Bollo
Davywalnuts
Aperitif


----------



## iLB (12 Dec 2009)

whats the destination then??


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2009)

Bog
nor.
or 
bust.
If
one
is
lucky.


----------



## iLB (12 Dec 2009)

will give this one serious consideration once i get back down south on tuesday


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Dec 2009)

That'll be good!

Everything's all set. Breakfast will be at the Lobster Pot Cafe in Felpham. This isn't the Boat House cafe used on the previous visit to Bognor, as that's shut over winter. However, the Lobster Pot is only about 100m further along. If anyone would want a vegetarian option for breakfast, please let me know.

Seeing as it's Christmas, I had been trying to negotiate for Santa to pay a visit but I understand he's tied up in Elf & Safety negotiations with the unions. Besides, I'm sure some of you lot have been too naughty this year to warrant any presents. However, as mentioned above, there will be a Christmas theme to the ride, so feel free to dress up.


----------



## MacB (12 Dec 2009)

yeah, I'll add some festive padding under my jersey


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> That'll be good!
> 
> Everything's all set. Breakfast will be at the Lobster Pot Cafe in Felpham. This isn't the Boat House cafe used on the previous visit to Bognor, as that's shut over winter. However, the Lobster Pot is only about 100m further along. If anyone would want a vegetarian option for breakfast, please let me know.
> 
> Seeing as it's Christmas, I had been trying to negotiate for Santa to pay a visit but I understand he's tied up in Elf & Safety negotiations with the unions. Besides, I'm sure some of you lot have been too naughty this year to warrant any presents. However, as mentioned above, there will be a Christmas theme to the ride, so feel free to dress up.



Surely Santa has a get out Claus?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Surely Santa has a get out Claus?


only if it rains, dear


----------



## iLB (13 Dec 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> only if it rains, dear



will you not be stepping out for this one dell?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Dec 2009)

Hello Adam I'm coming on this ride and would like a vegetarian option for my petit dejeuner SVP.
Come on you lot - sign up now - the informality is refreshing, nay polar! 


Does one bring a hip flask (mine's from Rapha - it's really hip) or just carry 'the bottle' in a small rucksack?


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2009)

I may be up for this one if that's acceptable?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Dec 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> will you not be stepping out for this one dell?


I'm going to a party in Deal the night after, and I simply must *sparkle*. Sorry.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm going to a party in Deal the night after, and I simply must *sparkle*. Sorry.



I suppose it was a question of 'Deal or No Deal' The first Noel.


----------



## Bollo (13 Dec 2009)

rich p said:


> I suppose it was a question of 'Deal or No Deal' The first Noel.



Does dell's non-appearance make him a Noel Coward?


----------



## mistral (13 Dec 2009)

Adam, I'm a veggie option too.

Last fnrttc ensured we got drenched to the core, if the forecasts are right this one will see us nicely cooled through sarf London, before the wind chill kicks in and blasts away at our thermals.

Wrap up well


----------



## clivedb (13 Dec 2009)

I am veggie too, please, Adam.

But 'nicely cooled' is something of an understatement. According to Metcheck, midnight Saturday will be -6 (will feel -11), ascending to -1 by midday. Not sure if have the kit or the bottle for this....


----------



## MacB (14 Dec 2009)

clivedb said:


> I am veggie too, please, Adam.
> 
> But 'nicely cooled' is something of an understatement. According to Metcheck, midnight Saturday will be -6 (will feel -11), ascending to -1 by midday. Not sure if have the kit or the bottle for this....



I've got the kit but 'bottle' could be in short supply, perhaps the slowest ride on record? I think it'll need to be the hub gear bike, bigger tyres and a pannier to carry plenty of layers and cake

I'd actually look forward to a 'bracing' ride now that I've found out how to keep hands and feet warm. Feet = socks x 2, plastic bags(sandwich ones are good), shoes, overshoes. Hands = silk liner gloves, plastic gloves, Winter gloves. If anything the extermities can get a bit too toasty, which makes a pleasant change for me.


----------



## TimO (14 Dec 2009)

Hmm, it does look like it could be a little brisk. Luckily I've got my new Specialized Defroster shoes, I'll probably have to forego wearing the fingerless mitts though.

With the temperature not actually forecast to get above zero during the day on Friday, lets hope that the ground isn't wet, since that would make ice rather likely.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2009)

rich p said:


> I suppose it was a question of 'Deal or No Deal' The first Noel.





Bollo said:


> Does dell's non-appearance make him a Noel Coward?



Class arrives at 'Informal Rides'! 
We'll all huddle around MacB, (who'll be dressed for a night out in Old Compton Street,) and plot the route to Deal...I think there's a party to crash later in the day.

Just doing the Uri Geller moves on a bottle cage - in case a hip flask replenishment facility is called for...

Cold. Bring it on! What are we - Men or Mice?

Now, where's that piece of cheddar...


----------



## iLB (14 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Cold. Bring it on! What are we - Men or Mice?



not sure I would fancy the extreme sub zero temps really, even after a few months in the north...


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> We'll all huddle around MacB, (who'll be dressed for a night out in Old Compton Street,) and plot the route to Deal...I think there's a party to crash later in the day.


come to _this_ party in your Old Compton Street outfits and you could find yourself in the floor show!


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Dec 2009)

The big chill has arrived! 

Last Saturday morning, it was distinctly cool around Gatwick, and I ended up putting on my overshoes when I left Pease Pottage as it was around 2°, so this week it will be a little cooler than that.

The good news is that it should be a north-easterly wind, therefore a tailwind and there should only be small patches of fog. We may have to make a detour before Amberley, as the minor road between West Chiltington and Nutbourne was awash with water but we'll see how things are.

Definitely make sure you're wearing lots of layers though.


----------



## mistral (14 Dec 2009)

We'll all huddle around MacB, (who'll be dressed for a night out in Old Compton Street,) [/QUOTE]

And presumably for Gay Street too, adjacent to West Chiltington and Nutbourne


----------



## clivedb (14 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> I'd actually look forward to a 'bracing' ride now that I've found out how to keep hands and feet warm. Feet = socks x 2, plastic bags(sandwich ones are good), shoes, overshoes. Hands = silk liner gloves, plastic gloves, Winter gloves.



Any advice on specific winter gloves? I have had Gore (Goretex) winter gloves, which are not warm. And on Saturday morning with the temp well above freezing I was riding with silk inners and some Sealskin waterproof winter gloves but my hands got quite cold. By plastic gloves presumably you mean the sort people use for cycle repairs? Perhaps my circulation is rubbish...


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Dec 2009)

I think some people are prone to cold extremities more than others, unfortunately. You could try some lobster claws on top. I try to keep my fingers wriggling which helps.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2009)

The circulation in Milton Keynes is always rubbish Clive!

I have tried all sorts of things too - one of the best was / is a 49p pair of one size gloves from the PDSA charity shop - new.
That said, I have Night Vision Waterproof gloves - not to be confused with the lighter weight winter ones - which are ok. The later design has a removable inner, I understand.

Ultimately, if the cold gets the better of you just slip your hand inside a friendly warm Scots rider and touch bare flesh...that usually helps.


----------



## mistral (14 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> The circulation in Milton Keynes is always rubbish Clive!
> 
> I have tried all sorts of things too - one of the best was / is a 49p pair of one size gloves from the PDSA charity shop - new.
> That said, I have Night Vision Waterproof gloves - not to be confused with the lighter weight winter ones - which are ok. The later design has a removable inner, I understand.
> ...


Surely bear flesh?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2009)

mistral said:


> Surely bear flesh?



Yogi your way and I'll go mine honey...


----------



## Bollo (14 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Yogi your way and I'll go mine honey...


Don't Pooh pooh the idea.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2009)

Your go, rich...


----------



## rich p (14 Dec 2009)

I was going to get the train to Victoria but maybe Paddington would be better


----------



## clivedb (14 Dec 2009)

That's a bit rich.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2009)

One thing's for sure, we'll not be losing our bearings...even if there's a storm bruin.


----------



## rich p (14 Dec 2009)

Hopefully the new chef at the cafe, Ray Mears, will be able to cook up something on his Bear Grylls


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2009)

Let's not forget the statuesque silver bear, 'Lusconi' on this day...(that's enough bears - Ed)



OK - about the cadence we should ride at...and how many watts optimium output? Let's take this ride seriously you lot!


----------



## TimO (14 Dec 2009)

It's not forecasting too bad at the moment, around 0 to -1°C at midnight, slowly dropping to maybe -3°C near dawn. Layering is always the trick, lots of layers trapping air between them. If you use anything totally airtight (like plastic bags inside shoes), it'll work to make things windproof, but you'll sweat like a very sweaty thing making any clothing inside the bags damp, which will then be very uncomfortable if we stop for any length of time to solve mechanicals or at Pease Pottage etc

I'll probably wear a Helly Hansen base layer, a Ground Effect Baked Alaska top, and old Karrimor thin fleece, and my more traditional yellow Decathlon yellow fleece on top of that. I can take some of those layers off if we are running fast and hot, and especially at 3am-ses, when I'll doff a lot of it, otherwise I'll overheat indoors.

Likewise with shoes and socks, a thin pair of liner socks, a slightly thicker pair of warm socks, my new Specialized Defroster shoes, and probably some overshoes on top of that.

On the hands, a pair of silk liner gloves, then some fleece gloves, and a pair of water and wind proof outer gloves on top. Luckily with the singlespeed, delicate control isn't necessary, so I don't have to be able to move my fingers much!

Even with the bottoms and legs, which I don't tend to get problems with, I'll go for layering with shorts, bib tights, and baggy three-quarters.

Too much is probably better than not enough, you can always take it off.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2009)

TimO said:


> It's not forecasting too bad at the moment, around 0 to -1°C at midnight, slowly dropping to maybe -3°C near dawn. Layering is always the trick, lots of layers trapping air between them. If you use anything totally airtight (like plastic bags inside shoes), it'll work to make things windproof, but you'll sweat like a very sweaty thing making any clothing inside the bags damp, which will then be very uncomfortable if we stop for any length of time to solve mechanicals or at Pease Pottage etc
> 
> I'll probably wear a Helly Hansen base layer, a *Ground Effect Baked Alaska top*, and old Karrimor thin fleece, and my more traditional yellow Decathlon yellow fleece on top of that. I can take some of those layers off if we are running fast and hot, and especially at 3am-ses, when I'll doff a lot of it, otherwise I'll overheat indoors.
> 
> ...



That's what I call 'pudding on layers' Tim!


----------



## TimO (14 Dec 2009)

This is the current temperature forecast for Saturday morning, just before dawn (from XCWeather):





The light blue is a range centred on 0°C, and the slightly darker blue is centred on -3°C.

Looking at that, the colder temperatures are only just likely to reach us, and obviously it'll get warmer the closer to the coast we get.


----------



## MacB (14 Dec 2009)

clivedb said:


> Any advice on specific winter gloves? I have had Gore (Goretex) winter gloves, which are not warm. And on Saturday morning with the temp well above freezing I was riding with silk inners and some Sealskin waterproof winter gloves but my hands got quite cold. By plastic gloves presumably you mean the sort people use for cycle repairs? Perhaps my circulation is rubbish...




Clive, mine are rubbish, the key seems to be the totally windproof layer of the plastic glove, yes I mean the cheapo surgical/repairs type. I may get some new outer gloves before Friday. As Tim points out the plastic layer does lead to sweatiness but I'd rather that than fingers and toes I can't feel. I'll probably pack some spare socks just in case.

As for the rest of you, stop wasting all your material pre-ride, I was so looking forward to being cheered by puns all the way to the coast


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2009)

There'll be no time for that Al - we'll all be stuffing your birthday cake and guzzling the highland lemonade, celebrating your birthday. If you look at Tim's weather map it looks cold in the middle and warm at the end...sort of Clive finger in reverse.


----------



## Tynan (14 Dec 2009)

yikes, too cold for my liking, my hands and especially feet arent good in the cold

and I'm on the razz Thu

you lot enjoy yourselves, natch


----------



## Bollo (14 Dec 2009)

This might be in bad taste for all the hardcore m*****teers, but just how icy does it have to be before good sense prevails? Dry and cold is fine, but this evening's weather hinted at sleet and I'm not exactly Torvill and Dean on the vanity bike.

Subject to having the right stuff, what time train MacB?


----------



## MacB (15 Dec 2009)

Bollo said:


> This might be in bad taste for all the hardcore m*****teers, but just how icy does it have to be before good sense prevails? Dry and cold is fine, but this evening's weather hinted at sleet and I'm not exactly Torvill and Dean on the vanity bike.
> 
> Subject to having the right stuff, what time train MacB?




I'll aim for the usual 2158 or 2216 from Farnborough to Waterloo, but change at CJ for Victoria. I don't think it'll ne a night for arriving too early and mooching around I think the flask may need to be Drambuie.

Sheet ice conditions and it'll be a non-starter, too dangerous, but anything else should be ok. I'll wear full waterproofs and carry a dry change.


----------



## mike e (15 Dec 2009)

Are you lot watching the weather forecast this week?

Snow, ice and very cold, think I might join you...

Bah, humbug. No cheapo train tickets to be had...


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Dec 2009)

Sadly, my hoped for warm spell before Christmas hasn't arrived! A lot depends upon exactly how cold it gets. For example overnight Gatwick dropped to -1, but it was above freezing to the south and west of there. 

Once you get out into the countryside past Gatwick some of the roads are damp due to run-off from the fields, so if it is going to be several degrees below freezing, an option would be to stick to the main roads after Horsham, and so take the A264 and then the A29 and then drop down on the A284 into Arundel, and carry on as before.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2009)

And go for Bury Hill...upwards? all that road salt and titanium - a lethal combo! 
Might as well turn off to the A284 after that and head for 'Littlehampton'...how quaint, how appropriate it is sounding by the minute...

I got cold feet this morning - a physical thing you understand - it's not mental...yet.


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Dec 2009)

Titanium is impervious to your salty charms. 

Anyway, at least you'll be warmed up by going up Bury Hill!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Titanium is impervious to your salty charms.
> 
> Anyway, at least you'll be warmed up by going up Bury Hill!



Are you Adamant about that? 

TiNaCL is the new rust! 

(OK - technically it is TiCaCL - before some bright spark gets me...)


----------



## rich p (15 Dec 2009)

I have had 2 offs on ice and I might not be so lucky the third time. My hip was sore for 6 months after one so I may bail out if it's going to be too icy.


----------



## TimO (15 Dec 2009)

I just saw this story on the Sky website, which quotes the Met Office;



> Fri 18 Dec
> 
> There is a moderate risk of severe weather affecting southeastern parts of England. Snow showers, especially during the first half of the day, will give local accumulations of 5 to 10cm.



I guessing that much snow in London wouldn't be too bad, but could be worse out on some of the route. I guess we'll have to wait and see what it's like on Friday.

I'll be at work, so I'll have an idea what it's like a mile away from HPC up to about half an hour before midnight.


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Dec 2009)

It's snow joke - the wind will be coming straight off the Urals. I guess see what it's like on Friday, but perhaps we should start earmarking alternative dates?


----------



## MacB (15 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> It's snow joke - the wind will be coming straight off the Urals. I guess see what it's like on Friday, but perhaps we should start earmarking alternative dates?



Saturday


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> Saturday




As in a daytime ride to the coast?


----------



## MacB (15 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> As in a daytime ride to the coast?



twas a joke, but that could actually work, certainly I had whole day booked out anyway.


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Dec 2009)

It's an option, although I'd have to check the Lobster Pot would be OK fitting us in, although it might work if it was late afternoon.


----------



## TimO (15 Dec 2009)

We've got three days yet to see what happens, a lot can change in the forecasts in that time.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2009)

Apparently 'that snow' is a possible 10cm tomorrow - towards the East of London. (I had a pint with Simon's cat earlier..)


----------



## Bollo (15 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Apparently 'that snow' is a possible 10cm tomorrow - towards the East of London. (I had a pint with Simon's cat earlier..)



After last month's FNRttC, Simon's cat has clearly spending too much time at the bar and not enough time casting his feline peepers over the synoptic charts.

I'm going to call it after tomorrow's forecasts.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2009)

Bollo said:


> After last month's FNRttC, Simon's cat has clearly spending too much time at the bar and not enough time casting his feline peepers over the synoptic charts.
> 
> *I'm going to call it after tomorrow's forecasts.*



"Here, kitty kitty, here..." will do the trick.


----------



## mistral (15 Dec 2009)

I'm with Tim, lets see what Friday am. looks like, and what the weather boys & girls are saying. 

Hope it doesn't get snowed/iced off, looking forward to another challenge


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2009)

mistral said:


> I'm with Tim, lets see what Friday am. looks like, and what the weather boys & girls are saying.
> 
> Hope it doesn't get snowed/iced off,* looking forward to another challenge*



Go for a beer with Dell's cat - it's got a tiny bandage on it's left front knee...


----------



## clivedb (15 Dec 2009)

mistral said:


> I'm with Tim, lets see what Friday am. looks like, and what the weather boys & girls are saying.



Friday morning's too late for me - I'm in favour of a decision on the basis of the forecast tomorrow evening. It seems unlikely though that the ride is going to be viable as there seems consensus among the forecasters that we are in for at least several days of very cold weather and precipitation. The chances of ice are therefore high and I would prefer to forego the night ride than risk a broken collarbone (or equivalent) especially at 3 am. So I'm likely to withdraw.



Call me a mouse...and keep me away from Dell's cat...eek, eek


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Dec 2009)

holy icicles, Batman. 3a.m. going west toward Horsham looks a tad exotic. 10mph headwind, -5deg, feels like -11deg. Clear skies though, so good visibility!


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Dec 2009)

It's a conspiracy I tell you, as now the wind's switching to the west. 

Although Tim seems to be the eternal optimist, this ride is looking more and more unlikely. Which is a shame as there's a little surprise lined up for breakfast in Bognor.

Still, the Met Office have been wrong before.......


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2009)

Now, if only you had a top-of-the-range Specialized, we could have ridden with TarmacAdam all the way...


----------



## mistral (15 Dec 2009)

Clive

I think this is probably the right thing to do, if only I were as wise.

But if it's snowed, likely to snow and/or more than a degree or two below freezing I'll drop out too.

A small mishap at such temperatures could very quickly get quite nasty.

It's not so much the cold as the road conditions, likely to be unpredictable and ice is difficult enough to spot in the daylight.


----------



## mistral (16 Dec 2009)

This is looking less viable by the hour ...

Metcheck now - 3am Crawley -2 feeling like -9 as a result of the 18mph wind gusting to 22mph, oh yes, and some snow showers for good measure


Who’s also thinking of bailing now ....


----------



## MacB (16 Dec 2009)

mistral said:


> This is looking less viable by the hour ...
> 
> Metcheck now - 3am Crawley -2 feeling like -9 as a result of the 18mph wind gusting to 22mph, oh yes, and some snow showers for good measure
> 
> ...



I've had fingers crossed but it was a heavy frost here this morning....we'll see


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Dec 2009)

as you've probably guessed I'm keeping an eye on this in the hope that if I fail some kind of couture test and get banned from the party I might be able to make it. Sadly it looks as if I am to be marched around the West End on Saturday morning in search of the kind of trousers favoured by young people......


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Dec 2009)

I've got fingers crossed too on this one going ahead still... Cold, pah, I laugh at it, I still cycle in to work in shorts, but add some snow, then, well, I know what London gets like for road condtions.... we would never make it out of South London..


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Dec 2009)

Watching the weather forecasts is like the uneasy inevitability of England as they progress in the World Cup.

I've spoken to the Lobster Pot and said it's looking increasingly unlikely we'll be doing this on Friday night, but that I'd let them know definitely by Friday morning, and they're OK with that.

So, assuming the Met Office are correct and there is snow & ice, how about thinking of some alternative dates. 

The next couple of Friday nights after this weekend might be tricky, so we could change this to midweek - WNRttC - Wednesday 30th December? 

Another date could be to start Saturday 2nd January, although the downside to that is that on the Sunday, the trains aren't running between Barnham & Angmering, so it would mean a 9 mile pootle back to Arundel to get the train.

Any opinions?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Dec 2009)

25th suits me fine Adam... as the snow falls in Londres central...


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Dec 2009)

A Wnrttc, just before NYE's shenanigan, drunkenness and tomfoolery!!?? hahaha! Alas, with the Sig Nature ride around then as well and jetting off to Sunny and warm Thailand on the 4th Jan, I cant make any alternatives... 

Please Mother Nature, be good to us!


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I've got fingers crossed too on this one going ahead still... Cold, pah, I laugh at it, *I still cycle in to work in shorts*, but add some snow, then, well, I know what London gets like for road condtions.... we would never make it out of South London..


we'll put that down to the extremely relaxed state of your thighs!


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Dec 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> we'll put that down to the extremely relaxed state of your thighs!



hahaha! Its cause I is from Staines, Westside! Staines men dont wear full length Lycra! Booyakkashah!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> A Wnrttc, just before NYE's shenanigan, drunkenness and tomfoolery!!?? hahaha! Alas, with the Sig Nature ride around then as well and jetting off to Sunny and warm Thailand on the 4th Jan, I cant make any alternatives...
> 
> *Please Mother Nature, be good to us!*



Well, she saved a bit of time on you so the request is not unreasonable...


----------



## TimO (16 Dec 2009)

Strictly speaking, I partially make my decision tomorrow evening, since I'll have to pack stuff to take into work on Friday morning. In the evening I won't go home, I'll just cycle to HPC direct from work (about 1 mile). Of course, if they weather gets dire during the day, I just cycle home, which essentially is the first 12 miles of the ride!


----------



## Bollo (16 Dec 2009)

Apologies, but I'm bailing out of whatever's left of this one, ladies and gents. I'll have to set off relatively early on the evening, so a late cancellation would be unwelcome.

A WNRttC would work (subject to wifely veto of course)


----------



## clivedb (17 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> So, assuming the Met Office are correct and there is snow & ice, how about thinking of some alternative dates.
> 
> The next couple of Friday nights after this weekend might be tricky, so we could change this to midweek - WNRttC - Wednesday 30th December?
> 
> ...



Although the weather forecast is a bit less dire than a couple of days ago, it still looks very dodgy.

As Davy pointed out, the 30th clashes with the Sig nature ride on the 29th - at least for those of us who might need to recover!

2nd Jan would be possible for me.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Dec 2009)

cloud cover now 100%. This could be a good thing. The sight of a petrified countryside could be a little dispiriting...


----------



## mistral (17 Dec 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> cloud cover now 100%. This could be a good thing. The sight of a petrified countryside could be a little dispiriting...



Not to mention dispirited petrified cyclists


----------



## MacB (17 Dec 2009)

this is a bugger, no frost here today and weather is glorious, forecast for tomorrow is light snow showers and sub zero overnight.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Dec 2009)

Even ignoring any possible snow drifts, in the early hours of Saturday morning, it's going to be -3 on the south coast, meaning -4 or -5 in places out in the countryside which will mean lots of nasty ice with the stuff that will have melted, so sadly, this ride is now CANCELLED.


----------



## Bollo (17 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> this ride is now CANCELLED.


Sad but sensible. I've just offed this morning on ice.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Dec 2009)

......now doomed to spending Saturday in clothes shops and Saturday evening drinking fizz and dancing to 80s Europop.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Dec 2009)

Awwww, this is sad, but wise... it does mean ill be now topping my booze levels back up.. still rat arsed from last nights work do! haha!

Still, none the less, tis great shame as here in "Sunny" Staines, weather and road condtions are still very good, but Staines is only a lil blot on the uk map, but for the rest, snow snow snow and cooooolllddddddness! Brrrrrrr!


----------



## mistral (17 Dec 2009)

Bollo said:


> Sad but sensible.



Too true and it was a good crew you had hand picked Adam


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Dec 2009)

Yes - an elite squad left going nowhere.

So the question now is, what date to re-schedule? 

Earlier, I'd suggested Saturday 2nd January (but there would be 9 flat miles on top, to get to a train at Arundel), but for the benefit of Clive, we could go around Ford Airfield to revive his old family memories from there.

Alternatively, Tim had suggested Friday 22nd January.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2009)

(My £3 ticket...wasted... (Wasn't going to use it anyway but that's beside the point...) Might have to go to Hyde Park Corner and do circuits all night then  )


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2009)

Davy is now dreaming of this...

'Venus Flytrap' is their name; not sure about the Venus bit, but Flytrap seems apt. Have fun Davy. Don't please tell them about your '60cm relaxed Thais' or they'll think you're into circus performers...- we want you back in one piece.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Dec 2009)

The ladyboy on the right looks a bit dodgy.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Davy is now dreaming of this...
> 
> 'Venus Flytrap' is their name; not sure about the Venus bit, but Flytrap seems apt. Have fun Davy. Don't please tell them about your '60cm relaxed Thais' or they'll think you're into circus performers...- we want you back in one piece.



My god, this is going to be seriously hard work for me out there! Admitedly I am still not seeing straight but I am sure Ill be fine!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Dec 2009)

'Teef......


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> 'Teef......




Got skinny legs the one in the middle eh? Reminds me of a fledgling ilb...



> The ladyboy on the right looks a bit dodgy.



Adam's appeals. Trust you to give the game away.


----------



## iLB (17 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Got skinny legs the one in the middle eh? Reminds me of a fledgling ilb...



now now ...


----------



## MacB (17 Dec 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> now now ...




I'd go a bit stronger than 'now, now' if I had Teef imagining me in womens clothes etc..............that could be a rough ride


----------



## iLB (17 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> I'd go a bit stronger than 'now, now' if I had Teef imagining me in womens clothes etc..............that could be a rough ride



well i know i'm faster than him so can get away 

for those now at a loose end on saturday http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=50820 check this out


----------



## Andrij (17 Dec 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> ......now doomed to spending Saturday in clothes shops and *Saturday evening drinking fizz and dancing to 80s Europop*.



So what makes this Saturday evening different from any other?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Dec 2009)

Nice night for a ride...


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Dec 2009)

I think I managed about 1 mile on the roads today, before having to admit defeat and return home.

Anyway, any more votes for the date for a re-run of this? To stay within the holiday season, I'm going for Saturday 2nd January (but bear in mind my comment above, about an extra 9 miles needed to get to the train).


----------



## Aperitif (18 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> I think I managed about 1 mile on the roads today, before having to admit defeat and return home.
> 
> Anyway, any more votes for the date for a re-run of this? To stay within the holiday season, I'm going for Saturday 2nd January (but bear in mind my comment above, about an extra 90 miles return trip needed, just to get back into the swing of things...).



I don't think it's 90 miles Adam. Anyway, Lurgeshall beckons... (Bugger Bognor - waste of my £3 ticket, bugger bugger bugger! "£1.00 a bugger, roll up, roll up!")


----------



## mistral (18 Dec 2009)

I'd love to but 2nd wouldn't be possible for me, have a family lunch in Hampstead on the Sunday I'm afraid.


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Dec 2009)

Ok - the other suggestion I've received was Friday 22nd January.


I may not be snowed in by then.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2009)

What about a weekday night between Xmas and the New Year?


----------



## mistral (19 Dec 2009)

What a glorious day for cycling back from Bognor ...


----------



## MacB (19 Dec 2009)

mistral said:


> What a glorious day for cycling back from Bognor ...



yep but small roads round here are like sheet ice


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2009)

I was otherwise engaged last night, but I can make either proposed re-run date. I vote for the 2nd, though...Saturday night slightly easier (not working that weekend). I don't have a problem with 9 miles to get to the train, I'd do 25 miles to home!).

Last night would not have been good- wasn't icy round here, or in the smoke, but it was rather nippy!


----------



## mistral (19 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> yep but small roads round here are like sheet ice



I'm sure, I'll stick to the safety of the suburbs, I'm going to do a few laps of Richmond Park and chase down some of those infamous Dynamo riders  (.....as if).


----------



## mistral (19 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Ok - the other suggestion I've received was Friday 22nd January.
> 
> 
> I may not be snowed in by then.



22nd would be more likely for me


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Dec 2009)

OK - how about we pencil in 22nd January then.


----------



## TimO (19 Dec 2009)

Since people seemed unsure about which date to choose, I've put a poll up over on yacf.


----------



## TimO (30 Dec 2009)

If anyone else has a view on when this ride occurs, then please either vote in the poll over on yacf, or express yourself here. The poll will close in just over 24 hours.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Dec 2009)

It could end with a tie - 15th Jan and 29th Jan are currently joint favourites.


----------



## MacB (30 Dec 2009)

just voted for the 29th


----------



## hillclimber (30 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> It could end with a tie - 15th Jan and 29th Jan are currently joint favourites.



The 15th or the 29th would be good for me, fingers crossed for dry mild weather, which would of course be strange for January!!!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2009)

I don't think I would fancy a tie at the end of a ride like that Adam - a buff maybe...

Hello Marilyn.


----------



## TimO (31 Dec 2009)

Well, MacB has nudged things into a narrow lead. With only 7 hours or so to go, we've probably got a winner, but lets wait and see.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Dec 2009)

And MacB's the winner with the 29th.

I'll have to dig out a prize for you.


----------



## TimO (1 Jan 2010)

After a brief final flurry of votes, slightly over 69% of respondents are happy with the 29th vs less than 54% for the next highest option, and a lot less for the remaining choices.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jan 2010)

As Tim has held sway since 01:04 this morning, it's only fair to post something silly and avoid him being 'in the chair' for 24 hours. 
I think the vote was all a scam, and a surreptitious way to enhance the roll call of yacf 'membership' 
Happy New Year Tim, and all your co-conspiritors


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jan 2010)

You're only jealous because your puns didn't pass the yacf entrance exam. 

Anyway, it's confirmed as the 29th. Aren't we due a warm spell by then?


----------



## redjedi (12 Jan 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> You're only jealous because your puns didn't pass the yacf entrance exam.
> 
> Anyway, it's confirmed as the 29th. Aren't we due a warm spell by then?



That's a shame. That's one of the two weekends a year I have to work


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Jan 2010)

Looks like there'll be cool with a light tailwind for next Friday night, but probably no rain.

The cafe's all sorted, although I've warned them that there's unlikely to be large numbers!


----------



## topcat1 (23 Jan 2010)

Sorry guys i'm out, although i'm back on the bike i'm not fit, 20 miles last week did me in.

And i'm working. Have fun.


----------



## redjedi (23 Jan 2010)

Good to hear you're back on the bike TC. 

Make sure you book some saturdays off so you can join us on some CC rides.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

Adam, want me to change the thread title for you now? How about 'Definitely not a Christmas FNRttC - 29th January 2010'?


----------



## topcat1 (23 Jan 2010)

redjedi said:


> Good to hear you're back on the bike TC.
> 
> Make sure you book some saturdays off so you can join us on some CC rides.



Thanks Luke,
i'm looking at doing a short Epping Forrest ride 25 miles "was in the comic a couple of weeks back".


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Adam, want me to change the thread title for you now? How about 'Definitely not a Christmas FNRttC - 29th January 2010'?






But it's definitely not a FNRttC. 

Is there space for making it a "Late Late delayed Christmas Night Ride to Bognor 29/01/10"?

Hopefully this one won't get snowed off...........


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Jan 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Sorry guys i'm out, although i'm back on the bike i'm not fit, 20 miles last week did me in.
> 
> And i'm working. Have fun.




No worries. Glad you're able to start building up your mileage again.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> But it's definitely not a FNRttC.
> 
> Is there space for making it a "Late Late delayed Christmas Night Ride to Bognor 29/01/10"?


Your wish is my command!


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Jan 2010)

Thanks AH!


----------



## Tynan (24 Jan 2010)

just spotted this one

how many and what sort of pace expected?


----------



## clivedb (24 Jan 2010)

Just to say that I am still on for this, provided it's not going to be a dash. But my participation will depend on a wimpish weather assessment - I neither want to fall off on ice nor experience a Nov FNRttC-style drenching!


Clive


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Jan 2010)

Although this is not a FNRttC, similar standards will apply. So no-one will get left behind, and there'll be stopping for re-grouping as required. So it won't be a dash for the coast.

I reckon it should be around 10 people or so, depending upon who else comes along.


----------



## hillclimber (24 Jan 2010)

Yes please, Adam, I'll be there. The tail wind should help all us unfit ones.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jan 2010)

It's looking cold. But still with a northerly wind, so that should be mainly behind us. Below freezing, so I guess I may put on a long sleeved jersey. Not expecting any precipitation of any kind, so there shouldn't be any ice.


Roll call:-

Me
User10571 (only if we get a heatwave)
Adrian
TimO
Clive
Hillclimber
Jasper the surreal cyclist
MacB?
Mistral
Aperitif


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jan 2010)

I'm definitely coming if I can get myself sorted out. Bit busy at the moment but keen as moutarde...with the emphasis on 'tardy'. 

I'll eat two brekkies Adam, if it helps the café owner...


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jan 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## MacB (27 Jan 2010)

Adam, I'm almost certainly out for this, I was going to bring the Surly but the rear hub gear wheel won't be back in time. I'm awaiting my new Sputnik wheelset from Spa for the Giant, 36 hole rims. I just can't bring myself to do another night ride on a skinny wheelset with 23mm tyres and a low spoke count, especially with all the new potholes around.

That just leaves the Dawes 3 speed, with a lowest gear of 50 inches, not going to try that.

If the Spa wheelset arrives in time then I'll turn up, but think it unlikely....cheers....Al


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2010)

MacB - I've got a 30 speed tourer you could borrow if you want? It's shod with 28mm tyres and has a low gear of 30/27. Let me know if you fancy it.


----------



## Bollo (27 Jan 2010)

MacB - The Doris has just vetoed this for me, so if you want to try out a Rohloff, you can have my Thorn Sport Tour for the weekend. 26inch wheels, 35mm tyres (I think), flat bar, Brooks Swift Ti saddle and a low that hovers something below a gear inch. You'd have to swap out the SPDs for those planks you use as pedals, but otherwise it'd probably suit you.

Logistics might be tricky on Thursday but there's potential to pick up from B'stoke. Friday would be easier if you're willing to get to Winchester anytime from Lunch onwards. PM if you're interested.


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2010)

Shame on you, Bollo - "Tommy Topping" me with a Rohloff equipped Thorn and 35mm tyres.


----------



## Bollo (27 Jan 2010)

Origamist said:


> Shame on you, Bollo - "Tommy Topping" me with a Rohloff equipped Thorn and 35mm tyres.



'Tommy Topping' sounds unpleasantly euphemistic.


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jan 2010)

It's getting to be a small, select group!!

Me
Adrian
TimO
Clive
Hillclimber
Mistral
Aperitif


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (28 Jan 2010)

Me and the cake can't make it as have friends making a flying visit from Holland on friday so I will be down the pub getting p*ssed.


----------



## MacB (28 Jan 2010)

O&B, thanks for the kind offers but I don't fancy a night ride on an unfamiliar bike, also don't want the responsibility of care I'm getting old, I like my own bed, my own clothes and my own kit.


----------



## TimO (28 Jan 2010)

Well, I'm still hoping to do this, unlike you bunch of Quiche Eaters, who've decided to bow out for the luxury of your beds. 

I've got a bit of a Stye in one eye, which I've been keeping an eye on (in a manner of speaking!) for the last couple of days. It's no worse, but it's no better either. I took a day off of commuting yesterday to see if it would help, but I'm back on the bike today, and this will be a bit of a test to see what it's like to cycle with.

Worst case scenario I'll meet you all at HPC, and abandon somewhere broadly West of Croydon, so that I can easily get home, but I'm determined to at least try!


----------



## Bollo (28 Jan 2010)

MacB said:


> O&B, thanks for the kind offers but I don't fancy a night ride on an unfamiliar bike, also don't want the responsibility of care I'm getting old, I like my own bed, my own clothes and my own kit.



<Silky smooth sound of a Rohloff flouncing off....>

No problem MacB - offer's still open anytime if you want an extended test ride for a weekend. I'm not particularly precious about my commuter as it lives a fairly tough life anyway.


----------



## TimO (28 Jan 2010)

MacB said:


> O&B, thanks for the kind offers but I don't fancy a night ride on an unfamiliar bike ...



I dunno, what sort of an excuse is this? Andy Gates did the FNRttC on an unfamiliar recumbent, in the rain, last year, and I'm sure various other people have borrowed bikes. No get up and go, that's the problem today ...


----------



## redjedi (28 Jan 2010)

TimO said:


> I dunno, what sort of an excuse is this? Andy Gates did the FNRttC on an unfamiliar recumbent, in the rain, last year, and I'm sure various other people have borrowed bikes. No get up and go, that's the problem today ...



It is a rubbish excuse 

I did the Dunwich Dynamo on my new bike which I had picked up the same day... ok I couldn't walk properly the next day, but I did it


----------



## TimO (28 Jan 2010)

redjedi said:


> I did the Dunwich Dynamo on my new bike which I had picked up the same day... ok I couldn't walk properly the next day, but I did it



Seems reasonable, you don't need to be able to walk, that's what the bikes for.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jan 2010)

Sounds nasty - your stye Tim.
When I was a 'boy' and got one, my Mum would wrap a wooden spoon in cotton wool and then boil a kettle of water, fill a pyrex jug. I had to dip the cotton-covered spoon in hot water and apply to the spot in question.

There. I've ladle before you. Hope it improves.


----------



## TimO (28 Jan 2010)

Unfortunately, unlike the one previous occasion when I've had a Stye, this one is internal, ie on the underside of the eyelid, where you can't see it, so I can't really apply anything to it. It still manages to annoy the eye, but it seemed marginally easier coming in today than it was on the two previous commutes, so I think it's getting better.


----------



## rich p (28 Jan 2010)

TimO said:


> Unfortunately, unlike the one previous occasion when I've had a Stye, this one is internal, ie on the underside of the eyelid, where you can't see it, so I can't really apply anything to it. It still manages to annoy the eye, but it seemed marginally easier coming in today than it was on the two previous commutes, so I think it's getting better.



Have you got any tyre tracks down your front?
My mum told me I only got styes when I was run down


----------



## TimO (28 Jan 2010)

rich p said:


> Have you got any tyre tracks down your front?
> My mum told me I only got styes when I was run down



Not that I've noticed, I can try for some tomorrow.


----------



## hillclimber (28 Jan 2010)

Hi Adam, Sorry, I'm going to be a whimp and pull out. Rain is now forecast for tomorrow afternoon and at -3 deg, feeling like-9 or whatever it drops to in the evening, that sounds like ice.
I think a sprint to the coast might be needed to stop your blood from freezing, so my lack of fittness, will not be needed to hold you up. I hope those who are brave enough, enjoy the ride.


----------



## clivedb (28 Jan 2010)

Sorry, Adam, I'm going to be a no show too. Decided that starting the cycling year with hypothermia was not an attractive option. Pathetic I know, but am doing a daytime ride on Saturday instead. Anyhow I look forward to seeing you all on a ride soon. Good luck!
Clive


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2010)

Can't understand all the fuss, it's only -12C by Midnight - at the oasis of Hyde Park.

Here's the pattern on my new winter pants:


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Right, I don't want to bottle this one just yet but if the weather remains wet all day and is going to be followed by sub zero temperatures overnight I probably will. I'll make a decision when I get home from work.
> 
> I haven't had an off on ice since New Years Day, when I had two, and I don't fancy another in a hurry.



Wise words Adrian, and, as I am the jumbo size version of you - I don't want to get up close and personal with tarmacAdam


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2010)

I talk in the 'normal' sense of the corpse - forget the contents My brain, apparently, has been commandeered by dellzeqq...he's go no taste that boy!


----------



## TimO (29 Jan 2010)

Looking at the weather, I'd say that the light rain we have currently in London will go fairly soon, and probably be followed by sunshine (albeit a bit chilly) for the remainder of the day. How much this will dry the roads remains to be seen.

I don't know what Adam's attitude will be, and he knows the route, but I would suggest that avoiding any minor roads which are likely to have been significantly wet will be a good idea, since they'll tend towards a risk of iceyness.

Ice was always going to be an issue if the temperatures dropped below zero, you rarely get freezing temperatures with completely dry roads in this country.

I'm having to make all my decisions on what to take and wear now, since I'll leave directly from work, but I don't think I'm going to bother to fit the studded tyres.

I don't know where Aperitif found a figure of -12°C for Hyde Park. It may get to -2°C, but I think -12°C would possibly be record breaking!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2010)

"Feels like" Tim.."Feels like". I'm only reading Metcheck but I take the point that it is nice and warm really...just that naughty wind stirring things up!

Changed to -3C "feels like" -9C now. Temperature has gone up since 03:00 this morning.


----------



## clivedb (29 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Changed to -3C "feels like" -9C now. Temperature has gone up since 03:00 this morning.


Are cyclists the opposite of farmers when it comes to the weather? Always finding indicators of improving weather whereas farmers are pessimistic.


----------



## TimO (29 Jan 2010)

"Feels like" is going to be based on things like humidity and wind speed. Since we bring our own wind chill anyway, temperatures always "feel" colder than the base number suggests.

Of course, the exercise will have the opposite effect to the wind, so we really need our own version of "feels like".

Clearly a mere -2°C will "feel like" it's sub-tropical tonight.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2010)

The most common being "I feel like a cup of tea" when, in fact, it really means "2 cups"


----------



## mistral (29 Jan 2010)

Sorry, but I'm uncertain about this one too

I had a couple of falls, on what looked like relatively dry un-icy roads over the Christmas period.

Unless I can be persuaded otherwise, I'm now thinking of joining the January Warty

I am in two minds, but my sensible hat is currently being worn.


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Jan 2010)

*CANCELLED*

Right - Executive decision time!

It looks like it could get down to -4 out in the sticks, and as there will be a lot of water on the roads south west from Horsham on the stretch before Amberley (as it just drains off the fields), it's just not worth the risk, so I'm pulling the plug on this, so I won't be at HPC at midnight.

I guess this just shows you can't go organising night time rides without the weather calming influence of dellzeq's cat.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2010)

We could do laps of HPC...until sun comes up (but that will be after sat, of course)
You are probably right Adam.


----------



## mistral (29 Jan 2010)

Sad but wise, I'm joining the Warty out in deepest Essex


----------



## TimO (29 Jan 2010)

mistral said:


> Sad but wise, I'm joining the Warty out in deepest Essex



Bugger, since that takes the numbers down to about three of us, I guess that's it, it's only a Not-The-FNRttC if there is a group of nutters. With a small group, you're no longer eccentric, you're just mad. <wibble>

Where's the WARTY thread, aha over there. We haven't had a really good cold cycle this year, so far, last years January WARTY was a little nippy, and some people had to wear hats and whatnot, and complained of the cold. ... but there was a frozen Heffalump.


----------



## mangaman (29 Jan 2010)

Sunshine in Bognor outside my window as I type this guys - there's still time


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jan 2010)

It's nice weather outside - flippin' nuisance. 
Do not tell me it is beautiful in Bognor mangaman!!!


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Jan 2010)

Bognor itself will be fine, it's the bit in between that would be the problem! Here in Luton, we've had some snow and it's -2 out there. 

Coming home last night through the countryside, the sides of the minor roads were all wet with the run-off from the fields, so cancelling was the sensible thing to do.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2010)

It was a beautifully clear night with a bright moon but the consequence would have been treacherous ice. The puddles were icing up here as I staggered home from the boozer last night down here.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jan 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Bognor itself will be fine, it's the bit in between that would be the problem! Here in Luton, we've had some snow and it's -2 out there.
> 
> Coming home last night through the countryside, the sides of the minor roads were all wet with the run-off from the fields, so cancelling was the sensible thing to do.



You're right Adam. It was definitely a "No can do,do"


----------



## mangaman (30 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> It's nice weather outside - flippin' nuisance.
> Do not tell me it is beautiful in Bognor mangaman!!!



OK - it was bloody freezing last night even in Bognor.

Lots of frost on cars this am - normally we're spared that on the coast, it would have been very treacherous on the Downs.

How's that Apeitif


----------



## clivedb (30 Jan 2010)

Disappointing, Adam, but it was definitely the right call. We went out today into the lanes of Bucks and Northants and despite the sun at midday there were plenty of treacherous icy patches, some classic black ice. They were caused exactly how you described - run off from ditches and fields that had then frozen. Required a careful eye in daylight, so at night.... Indeed, Marilyn had a minor fall on one patch - luckily just bruising and best of all, no damage to her Fratello.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jan 2010)

I hope your 'brothers' made it back in one piece too Clive. 

It's chilly out!


----------



## clivedb (31 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I hope your 'brothers' made it back in one piece too Clive.



Well it was a fratellrnal ride - and I was going to say in the infernal cold, but I think hell's supposed to be hot...


----------



## Tollers (31 Jan 2010)

clivedb said:


> Well it was a fratellrnal ride - and I was going to say in the infernal cold, but I think hell's supposed to be hot...



Unless it's finally frozen over!


----------

